# Weekly Competition 2013-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U2 R U' F U
*2. *R F U2 F U' R U' R' U2
*3. *R' U2 R' U' R F2 R' F2 U2
*4. *U2 F R' U2 R2 F R' F U2
*5. *U F R2 F R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F R' B U' R2 L D2 R2 F' U F' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B U2
*2. *D' F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U' B' F L' B L2 U R B' L2 D'
*3. *F' U D2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2
*4. *R2 B' R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F L2 B2 L F2 D' F' U' L B2 L U' F'
*5. *R U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 L' D F' U2 L B D2 F' D' L R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Rw Uw' Fw' D2 U Rw D Uw U' B' Fw2 Uw' B Fw' L' R' Fw U2 Fw2 R' D' Uw' F R B Fw' D' B' Uw' U2 R' Uw' Fw R2 D' U L Rw U'
*2. *Fw2 Uw L' B Fw F2 L F R D' U2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw2 U' B2 D' L R' D2 U2 L2 U R' Uw Fw' Uw' U' R2 F2 L2 Rw R' D2 Uw F' U R2 Uw2
*3. *F Rw' R2 Uw R2 Uw' U2 B' Fw F L U' R F' D Rw2 U F R' D' R' U Fw L R Uw U2 Rw' B' R' Fw2 L Fw2 F' R2 F' D Fw' D' U'
*4. *L' B2 D2 F2 U' B Uw' Fw' U2 Fw U Fw2 Uw' L R2 D Uw2 U B' F L R2 Fw F2 D2 Uw' Rw B' U2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 R D' Rw B F Uw2 Fw
*5. *B R Uw L F R B2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw Rw R D' Rw2 B' L' Rw2 F D2 U F' Uw2 B' Fw U2 B2 L' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw' B F' Rw2 D2 Fw' F Uw' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' U' Lw' Rw2 D' Dw Lw Rw2 U' Lw Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw' Bw L' D' Dw' F2 U B L2 U' Lw2 U Bw R' U2 R2 F2 Rw2 U Lw' Uw' Bw U' Fw2 F2 U Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 D' Dw U' B2 F2 L Lw' B Bw2 U Bw2 Rw U' Fw'
*2. *B2 Bw Fw U2 Bw' Lw' B' Lw Dw' Fw' D' L2 Uw2 L Lw Uw' Rw R B D' Fw L2 Bw' D' Dw' U Bw' Dw' Fw Rw2 Uw B Dw' L Lw' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 B' F' U B' Lw2 R2 Uw' F2 U Rw R2 Dw' U L' Lw
*3. *L2 Dw Lw2 Fw F' L F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw L' R Fw Dw Uw2 U L2 Bw' F D R Uw2 Lw D Dw2 F' Lw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' Uw Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw' Bw D2 Rw2 F D' Rw' F L Bw Fw' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw U2 F2 Rw2 R Bw' R2 Uw'
*4. *Dw Bw2 D' Uw' Rw F Dw' U' B2 Rw D' Uw2 Lw U Bw2 Dw' Rw' R2 Bw' F D R' Uw' Bw' L2 Bw2 D' Lw B2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 F U R2 B' Lw' U' Fw2 L' U2 F2 D2 U L Dw Uw2 Rw Fw' L R' Dw L' D2 Dw'
*5. *U2 Bw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U B2 F2 L2 Lw2 D2 Rw F Lw' Rw' D Dw Uw' U2 B Uw2 Fw' D' Fw F Lw2 Fw' F Lw D Uw' F2 Lw' D Lw2 D2 U' F' D' Dw2 U' F L U2 B' R' D' L Lw2 D' Uw2 U' R Dw' Lw' Rw R2 D2 Rw U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' R2 2B 3F2 2F2 L' 2L' 2U 2B2 2L 3R2 2R2 3F L' 2F' D 2B' 2L D 2D2 2R' R 3U' 2B' U B2 3U' 3R' R2 U2 3F' 2F 3R R2 D' 2D U 3R 2D2 2L2 B' 3F 3R2 2D2 B2 D' B2 2L R 3U' B' U2 2L2 2D2 2R D F2 L' 2F F 3U2 R 2U' R D 3U' 2U2 U2 R U
*2. *3U2 3R B2 F' L 2L2 2R 3F' 3R 2U2 U' 2F2 L 2D 2U2 U' B 2F 2L2 2D2 L' B' 2R' 3F' 2R' R D' 3U2 2L2 3R 3U 2U2 2F 2U 2F L' 2F2 2R 3F L 3R 3F2 D' 3R2 2U' U' 3R U' 2R' R2 B2 2B R2 U2 F' D 3R2 R2 3F R' D2 2D U L' 2B2 D' 2D2 2B' 2D' L'
*3. *2R' 2B' 3R2 3U' 2U2 2B' 3F 2L' 2B2 3F' 2U L D L' 2U B2 2R2 3U 3F 3U2 B L' 3R' R' 2B2 2L' 2F' 2U U 2R' 3U 2R D' 3F2 2U2 2F 2L' D 3U2 2U2 U2 F' D L2 3R R 3F2 U 3R 2F' L' 2L2 D' 2D2 3U' 2L' 2B2 3R2 2R' F D' 2U' B' D 2D' 3U2 2U' 2L D 2F'
*4. *B 2U2 2B' 3F 2U' 2L' B 2U' L2 3R' 3U 2R 3F2 2U2 3R' U 2B2 D' 3U 3F2 2D B' 2F' 3U R2 2D2 F' 3R 2B2 2D 2F R' 2F' 2R 2F2 3R2 2B' L 2B' 3F' 2R' F 3R2 2B' 2R' 3F2 U2 3F2 F' R' D2 3F' 2U U2 3R2 D 3U' 2U' 3R B' R U' L 2L' 3R' 2R' 2U' 2B2 L' 2D2
*5. *2B 2U' 2B' 3R U2 3R' R 2D2 3U' 2U2 L' 3R2 2R2 2B' L D2 2U' 2L' 3R D' 2U F U F2 L F 3R2 F' 3R' D2 F' 2U 2R 3U2 2U U 2L2 B' 2B 2U B' 2B 2F' D' R2 D' L' 2L' 2D' L 2B' 3U' 2F2 D2 2L R2 2F 3U2 R2 2D' 3R' R2 3F2 2R R B 3F2 3R 3F' 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 U' B2 2B F L 3B 2F' 3L' 3D2 2F2 3D' 2U' 3B2 R2 3U2 2B' 3L2 3R2 2D 3U F2 2L R' 2F2 L2 3R' 2U' 3L' 2B 3D' F 2D' 3R' 2B D' 2D L 3D2 2U' B D2 3B 3F2 F2 R2 3B 3F2 2U' 2L2 3L2 R2 F 2L' B2 U' 3L2 2R2 3U' B U 3F2 3U2 U B2 L2 D' 2B2 3D 3U' 3L 3B' 2D2 2B2 2F 3L' 2B2 2R 3F 2D' 3U' L' 2R2 U2 2F2 3U2 3R 2R U' 3R2 2B2 U' 3B' D' 2L2 3R2 2R D2 2R' 3U'
*2. *3F2 3L2 R2 2B' 3B 3F2 F R 2D' 3D2 U2 3L' 2F 2L2 3D B 2B' 2L 2F 3U2 3B 3F' D' 2U' 3F 2F' D' 3F' 2F2 3R' U 3R2 2R D B U L' 3R2 D2 2U 3L2 2R2 2D' 3D U' 2F2 U L 3F 3L' 2D2 B2 F' 2D2 B 3B2 3F 3D' U2 3B2 3R' F2 R' D 2U' 3R 2R' 2U2 2R D2 3U' 2B2 2F' U' R' 2B2 D2 3D 2L' 3D' L2 3R' 2B2 2F R2 3D' 2L' B 3U' 3R 3D 2R 3U 3F 3L' 2F 2D' 2B2 3F F'
*3. *2B2 3F' R' 3B 2L2 2R R' D' 3D2 R' 3B2 2R2 3F' D' B' F' L 2F2 3U B2 2B' 2F 3U B2 3B2 3F' L' 3R2 R2 3B2 F' 3D 3U 3L' 2U2 U2 L2 2D 3D 2U' B' 3B2 3D L2 R 3B2 2L' 3L' 2F 2D2 3D2 3R 3D' 2F2 2D2 3U' F' R' D' 3R' 2F2 3R2 B 2L2 R 3D2 3U L2 D 2U' 3L' 2R B2 3B' F2 3U' 3L 3F 3R' 2U' 2B2 2R' B2 3U 3R' R 2F D2 3R2 2B 3B' 3F' 2F 2D U' 2L 2B' 3B2 F' R2
*4. *D 3U 3R' U F 2D' U2 2L' 3L2 R2 3D 3B' 2F 3U 2U' 2L2 3F' 2F2 2L 3R 3B2 D' 3D2 2U L' U 2R2 2B 2U R2 3U2 U L' U' 3L2 B 2B2 3D' F U2 3B' 2R2 2D 3F' 2R' B' 3R R' 2D2 2U 3L 2F2 R2 2U 3F 3R 2D 2U' B 3D2 3U2 3R2 2B 2F F 3L2 2R2 B' 2R 3F' 3L' 3R2 2U 2F 2D2 2L2 3R 2D2 3D2 B' 3R' 2F2 3L 2U' 3R' 2R' 3U' 3R2 3F2 3U2 2F2 D 3D' 3F' 2L' 3L' 2U' 2F 2D' F'
*5. *3R2 3D 2L 3U 2B2 2L' 3B' R' 2U 3B D 2B' 3F' L2 3U2 2R 3D' 2F2 L2 2R' 3B D 2D 3L R2 B 3B2 3F2 2L U2 3L' 2R 3U U' 2L' 2B' 3F F2 R 2D2 3L2 D 3D2 B L2 F 2R' B2 3U U2 F' 2D' R' 3D2 2U' 2L' R B 3B2 3F' L' 3F 2R 3U 2U 3F2 D L2 2R' 3F2 2D 3U 2B2 F2 2R 3F2 L2 R' B 3B' 3U' F 2D 3B F' 3D' U' 2R R' 2D2 3U' 2U 2B2 2F 3U2 2R' F' D 2D 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R2 U F U' R U2 R
*2. *R2 F U R2 U' R2 U' R'
*3. *F2 R2 U' F R2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' F R B2 R U2 B' D B' U'
*2. *U2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L R2 D L D' B D R' F' U
*3. *R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 F D2 R F' D L' B2 D' U' L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Uw2 R' Fw Rw U L' R Fw' D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw B' Fw' R D B2 U2 R Uw' U2 Fw F' L Rw' B L U' Fw F Uw L R2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Rw'
*2. *Fw2 L' Fw' Rw' F R Fw U F2 L' Uw2 U R Uw U' Fw2 D U' Fw Uw2 L' F' D Fw2 D2 Fw' D2 F2 L' F' U2 R B' D' L' U2 L' U2 L2 Fw
*3. *Fw F' L R' F2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw' R D Uw Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw F Uw L D2 B F Rw F' Rw R2 U L2 R D' U B2 F2 Uw L' B D' Fw' Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Rw B2 Fw' D2 Dw F' U' Rw F D Fw2 Lw2 U Fw2 Uw2 Bw Fw' R' B R' Fw2 Lw' Uw Rw' Bw' Fw Rw U B2 L' U' B' Lw' Rw' Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2 D' R F' D Bw2 Fw Lw2 B' Lw2 Fw Uw F' D' F2 Dw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 R D Fw
*2. *U B2 Bw' Rw D2 Dw Lw' Dw R' D Uw2 U2 R2 U Fw F2 Uw' Rw2 D2 R' Fw Rw' Dw2 R' B2 Lw' R U Bw' U2 B' Bw Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' U2 F' Lw2 Rw2 F U2 Fw L Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw' B' Lw2 B2 F2 R Fw Rw2 Uw' L' Rw R' D2
*3. *L' U' L' Dw Lw F2 D F2 U2 B Uw' Lw' D2 Uw' Bw Fw R D U Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 F Uw B F2 D Lw F2 Lw' Dw' L2 Fw Lw' Dw2 Uw Rw Bw2 Dw' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw B Bw Uw2 Lw Bw2 U Lw' Fw2 D' U2 Lw2 Dw L R2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U B' 3F2 2L 2D 2U2 3R2 D2 3R' 2D2 3F' 2U2 2R' 3U2 3F2 F2 2U' 2R2 R' 2U' B' 2B' 2F L 2F' 2L' 3U 3R 3U' L2 2L 3R F' 3R 3F2 2F' F R 2F 2L2 R 3U2 B 2L' D' 2D' 2L' 3R 2R 2U2 U2 B2 2F 2D' 3F' R2 B2 L' 3R2 D' 2F' L' 2L 3R2 2B' F 3U2 2U F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F L 2L' 2R2 2B U' L2 B D2 3L' U2 3L2 R2 3F 2F2 F2 2U 2L2 3U 3R' 2D' 3U F L2 2L 3B2 3U 2U' B' 2B' 3B' 3D' 2B 2F' 3L' 2B' 3B F U2 L B2 2U 3B' 2F' 2D2 L2 3R' 3F' F 2L2 3L' 3U 3L 2D F2 2D2 3D 2U 3B 2F 3U 2U2 L 2U' U B' D 2D2 U2 2B2 L' 2L2 3B 3U' R2 B 2F2 2L' F2 3D L' 2L 2D 3U2 2U U 2B2 D2 3D' 2U2 2L2 3B2 L2 B' 2L 3B D' 3F' U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U B2 U' B' D L R U L2 B' U L B
*2. *L2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 R F U' L R' B' D' L' U2 L2
*3. *U' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U L D2 L2 F U B R' U2 F' R2
*4. *U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 B U L' R F2 D F U' B2 R'
*5. *D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' L' R2 B2 D' R F' R F' R F2
*6. *U2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 L B2 R' F2 R' D' R' U B' F L B' L' U2 L2
*7. *B2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D F' U' B' U2 R' B U' F' D F'
*8. *U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F' D2 R' F' L2 B2 U' F D2 R
*9. *U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F' L R' B' U L B' L' F D2 U2
*10. *U D R L D' L B R D2 F D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U R2
*11. *B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U R F' L2 B2 D U' B F' L' B'
*12. *R2 L' U F2 D' F2 L2 F B' L F2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2
*13. *L' B' R' B D' R' F U' B' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D2
*14. *R' F2 U2 R' B2 L D2 R U2 F2 R F' D' R' U2 F2 D R B' U
*15. *L B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F U' L' F2 U F' R D' U
*16. *R2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D L' U' F' R2 B2 R' F2 D' U L'
*17. *R D' L B2 D' F D2 F D B' U2 B U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B D2
*18. *R' U2 L B2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B D' B D' B U' B2 D F D
*19. *U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R' F' U' F D' B' D2 L B2 F'
*20. *L' B D2 L2 U F' R' U' D L' U B2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D'
*21. *F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D' U L' B' D2 B D2 F' D B R'
*22. *D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F L' U' B' R' D2 L2 R B2 D'
*23. *F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F R D2 F' D B D' L F'
*24. *R2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F R' D' L' D L2 B U R'
*25. *D' F L D' F' R' F' B' U R D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2
*26. *L2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L U' B2 U B2 D F2 D2 F U2
*27. *R' U' R D' B2 U F B2 R' D' F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 L F2
*28. *B2 R2 U2 F U' L' D R L U2 D2 F2 B' R2 B U2 D2 F' U2 B2
*29. *B L' D2 L' U2 L2 F2 R B' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' D2 F2 D L2 U2
*30. *L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U B' D' F' L U' L U R F2 L'
*31. *U B2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L F' L2 R F' D B2 L' F2
*32. *U B2 D B2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F' L' B2 D U L' F' D' L2 U
*33. *U' B2 D2 B' L' D R' F' D R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 U2 F2
*34. *L R B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U' L2 B' D F D F2 D2 R' U'
*35. *L B2 R' D2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R D B' U' B U' F D' L2 U2
*36. *R2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' B F L' R F' D' L'
*37. *F' R' U R F2 D L' B' D' F U2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2
*38. *U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L D2 R U2 B2 F R' F R2 U B' D2 B' L2 U
*39. *U' L2 D L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' R' U2 B2 R2 B' U B' F R U'
*40. *D2 F' D2 B D' B' U' L' B U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 R B2 L B2 R D2 R' B2 F' D U' R' F2 L F' U' F2 R2
*2. *B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U' F2 R D2 L U' R B' F D2
*3. *U2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B D2 B' U R F2 L' D2 L B2 R U' L'
*4. *L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D B2 U2 B F' U' L U2 R2 D' L2 R U'
*5. *D2 B2 U2 B U2 B R2 B D2 B2 R' D R2 D U L' U2 L' B U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U' R' D B2 L' R D R2 B' F2 D2
*2. *U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' B L' D2 F' L2 F2 L'
*3. *R2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 L' F' U' L R U' B' U' R2 F2
*4. *B' R2 F2 D2 L B2 R B' R' U R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U R2
*5. *U L2 U' D F U D R F' U F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D R2 B' R2 D' F R' U' F2 U2 L U' B
*2. *L R D2 L' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R F' D2 U R' F D' U2 R' U' B' R
*3. *D2 L U2 B R F' U2 F' D L U2 R L F2 L U2 R B2 D2 R2
*4. *D F' D2 R2 B' L F' D2 R F' R2 U L2 U2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U
*5. *R' B' D' F B' R U' R2 L D R2 F' U2 D2 F U2 R2 F U2 B' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R U R2 F' L' F L2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U2 F' R U
*3. *R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F L2 F2 U' B D L' R' U B'
*4. *L' D2 L U Fw D F' D2 B2 F D' Uw2 B' R' D2 B' F R B' Fw U' B Rw' D Fw2 F L B Rw2 Fw D' Uw B Fw2 L' B' L2 Fw' L2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' F2 R2 U F' U F2 U
*3. *R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 U F U' L2 B' L' D' U2 L' U'
*4. *B2 Fw U2 L' D U' L' R' U' L Rw' R2 Fw' D2 Uw U Fw' U Fw2 D2 U L' B' L2 R' U R' D2 B' F U R D U F Rw' B Fw' F2 Rw
*5. *Dw2 U F Dw R' D Uw Lw2 R F2 U2 F Lw Rw2 D' B' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 R2 B' Bw Fw' Dw L Lw' Rw2 R' Uw' R' D2 U Rw B' Rw' R' D2 U B2 Dw2 F' Dw' U2 R' F' Uw2 Rw Bw Rw2 R B' L' B' F2 Uw Rw' Dw' B F2 Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' U' R' B R B' L l r' b' u'
*2. *U B' R B U R U' L u
*3. *U R' B L' R B U' L' B' l r'
*4. *U L U' B' L' B R' L l' r' b'
*5. *R' L' U B L' R U L' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (0, 1) / (6, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, 2)
*4. *(0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D' R L' R' L' R L'
*2. *R' D L D' L U R L'
*3. *R' D' R' U D U D' L R
*4. *R' L D' L U' D' L D' R'
*5. *R' U' L R D' U' L R D'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 15, 2013)

*2x2* - 11.13, 12.66, (7.08), (14.72), 10.05 = *11.28*
*3x3* - 25.28, (18.77), (33.62), 19.36, 29.93 = *24.86*
*4x4* - 2:22.20, 2:32.85, (1:42.67), 2:28.88, (2:51.31) = *2:27.98*
*5x5* - (4:57.03), (4:06.65), 4:40.72, 4:50.32, 4:53.59 = *4:48.21*
*6x6* - 7:44.17, 8:59.27, DNF, (7:22.92), 8:05.97 = *8:16.47*
*7x7* - 12:11.82, 11:53.58, 11:55.59, (11:32.15), (12:59.06) = *12:00.33*
*2x2 BLD* - 1:16.46, 1:44.01, 1:12.94 = *1:12.94*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD* - *0/2 (34:19)*
*OH* - (53.87), (2:00.20), 56.36, 58.08, 56.29 = *56.91*
*Feet* - 5:50.23, DNF, 10:39.42, 7:07.35, (5:30.53) = *7:52.33*
*MTS* - 2:29.50, 4:24.74, (4:38.34), (2:18.55), 2:58.05 = *3:17.43*
*FMC* - *56*
_Scramble - R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R U R2 F' L' F L2 D'
Solution - L F' D F D' R D2 L U2 L' U L U' L' U B U2 B' U B U' y M' x' y' U' F' R U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U' F2 y2 z R U R' U' B' z' y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 y2 F2 U' M' x' F2 M F' D2_
*2-4 Relay* -* 3:21.85*
*2-5 Relay* - *8:01.10*
*Megaminx* - (4:54.01), 5:40.46, 5:27.06, (6:39.08), 5:06.45 = *5:24.66*
*Pyraminx* - 17.24, DNF, 27.60, 18.70, (15.76) = *21.18*


Strangely, in last week's comp I also got a 3x3 average of 24.86..
One day.. 3BLD.. It will happen.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 15, 2013)

*2x2 : *6.03, (4.59), 6.84, 5.55, (6.96) = *6.14*
*3x3 : *19.80, (18.69), 21.00, 20.91, (22.00) = *20.57*
*4x4 : * (1:25.45), 1:24.04, 1:19.22, (1:12.49), 1:23.56 = *1:22.27*
*5x5 : *2:23.09, 2:15.98, (2:10.91), 2:17.16, (2:26.43) = *2:18.74*
*6x6 : *(3:38.36), 3:46.80, (3:54.56), 3:54.90, 3:41.56 = *3:47.75*
*7x7 : *5:22.93, 5:33.39, (5:45.36), (5:15.74), 5:37.21 = *5:31.18*
*3x3 blind : *DNF, 4:38.78, 3:54.52 = *3:54.52*
*Multi Blind : 1/2 (14:15)*
*OH : *(1:54.04), 1:04.87, 1:19.89, 1:31.52, (1:02.82) = *1:18.76*
*MTS : *1:29.08, (DNF), 1:20.51, (1:09.32), 1:29.06 = *1:26.22*
*2-4 relay : 1:45.50 *
*2-5 relay : 4:15.05*
*Square-1 : *34.78, 30.90, (30.80), (35.31), 33.56 = *33.08*
*Megaminx : *1:58.97, 2:00.43, (2:04.51), (1:50.07), 2:01.64 = *2:00.35*
*Pyraminx : *11.09, 9.06, 10.93, (7.52), (15.04) = *10.36*


----------



## Sakoleg (Jan 16, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 12.38, (15.91), 15.85, 13.39, (7.74) = *13.87*
*3x3x3*: (30.26), (22.32), 26.96, 24.19, 29.09 = *26.75*
*4x4x4*: 1:45.00, 1:43.80, (1:24.29), (2:06.08), 1:42.77 = *1:43.86*
*5x5x5*: 3:09.24, 3:10.34, (3:01.38), (3:27.74), 3:10.33 = *3:09.97*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:08.73, 58.35, 49.82 = *49.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:44.62), 2:10.50, 2:38.09 = *2:10.50*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:31.67*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:21.81*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 54.94, (1:17.88), 48.66, 45.06, (44.58) = *49.55*


----------



## kalyk (Jan 16, 2013)

*SQ1:* 32.23, (31.55), (34.56), 32.14, 32.61 = *32.33*
*2x2x2:* (8.34), 6.71, 7.32, 5.14, (3.95) = *6.39*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2013)

Fewest Moves:


Spoiler



33 moves.

Scramble: R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R U R2 F' L' F L2 D'
Solve: B' L D' F' D2 U2 B L U L' U B' U2 B' R B U2 R' F' U' F' U F U2 R U R' F L' F2 D F D'

2x2x2: B' L D' F' D2
Switch to inverse scramble.
2x2x3: D F' D' F2 L
3x cross: F' R U' R' U2 F' U' F U F
4th pair: R U2 R'
OLL skip!
PLL: R B' R' B U2 B U' L U' L' B' U2
2 moves cancel.

Comment: Nice OLL skip; other than that, not really very good.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 17, 2013)

2x2: 7.12, 6.19, (7.70), 6.24, (3.96) = 6.52

3x3: 14.97, 18.57, 14.60, (14.10), (20.00) = 16.05

4x4: 1:22.31, (1:13.59), (1:26.42), 1:19.48, 1:22.63 = 1:21.47

2 - 4 relay: 1:59.87


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2013)

2 X 2 average : *11.16*
11.10 10.84 (9.67) (16.09) 11.53

3 X 3 average : *33.16* (Color neutral)
33.66 35.41 (26.62) (37.47) 30.42


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 17, 2013)

3x3: 14.42, 12.35, 22.84, 19.55, 17.50 = 17.15 Slow
Megaminx: 1:35.29, 1:41.03, 1:31.92, 1:26.06, 1:19.12 = 1:31.09 Good single, slow average
3x3 OH: 32.16, 34.24, 36.46, 37.81, 39.78 = 36.17


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 19, 2013)

*2x2:* 1.85, 3.71, (3.85), 2.37, (1.11) = *2.64*
*3x3: *13.38, (14.36), (11.70), 13.56, 11.72 = *12.89*
*4x4:* 59.85, (1:11.84), 1:00.18, 59.43, (55.15) = *59.82*
*5x5:* 2:08.38, (2:13.27), 1:56.58, (1:52.31), 1:56.66 = *2:00.54*
*6X6:* (4:09.56), 3:46.35, (3:43.28), 4:07.74, 4:09.33 = *4:01.14*
*7X7:* 6:27.04, (5:37.99), 5:56.41, (6:28.35), 6:12.39 = *6:11.95*
*3x3 BLD:* 3:14.94, DNF(2:43.71), DNF(3:03.00) = *3:14.94*
*3x3 OH:* 25.65, (24.69), 24.94, (DNF), 25.16 = *25.25*
*Clock: *11.50, (18.75), 17.00, (10.31), 12.49 = *13.66*
*Megaminx:* 2:06.29, 2:05.91, 1:55.66, (2:24.47), (1:43.61) = *2:02.62*
*Pyraminx:* (3.53), 5.15, 4.10, 4.32, (5.19) = *4.52 *
*Square-1:* 34.44, 30.06, (DNF), (22.90), 26.95 = *30.48*

One sitting.


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2013)

*3x3:* 14.60, (12.53), 13.94, (19.03), 17.06 = 15.20
*4x4:* (1:15.73), 1:02.55, 59.41, 1:06.29, (54.64) = 1:02.75
*5x5:* (1:50.79), (1:37.87), 1:38.54, 1:40.35, 1:43.68 = 1:40.86
*6x6:* 3:10.08, 3:15.75, (2:56.33), (3:21.96), 3:20.85 = 3:15.56
*7x7:* 4:55.61, 5:01.25, 5:07.94 (4:52.98), (5:23.72) = 5:01.60
*OH:* 29.83, 35.97, 34.61, (26.60), (45.49) = 33.47
*Megaminx:* 2:14.80, (2:29.67), 2:01.56, 2:01.75, (1:47.07) = 2:06.04
*Pyraminx:* (7.20), 9.64, (17.36), 10.39, 14.56 = 11.53
*Square-1:* 27.11, 27.36, (42.39), 26.66, (19.17) = 27.04


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Megaminx:* 58.43, 55.28, 54.75, (50.76), (58.88) = *56.15*


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2013)

*5x5x5: * DNF 15:54.09 DNS DNS DNS = DNF
*5x5x5BLD: * DNF DNF DNF

Getting back into the swing of this. I definitely have some rust to knock off.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 21, 2013)

FMC: 56 moves


Spoiler



y2 U2 L' B L2 D B' D _cross_
L' U2 L2 U L' _F2L 1_
R' U R L' U2 L2 F' L' F _F2L 2 _
U R U R' U2 R U R' _F2L 3_
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R _F2L 4_
B L U L' U' L U L' U' B' _OLL_
F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 _PLL_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2013)

Results: congratulations antoine, Louis & yoinneroid

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.67 CuberMan
 2.25 Evan Liu
 2.43 antoineccantin
 2.52 LouisCormier
 2.64 rickcube
 3.04 yoinneroid
 3.05 Andrejon
 3.41 Iggy
 3.49 riley
 3.62 mycube
 3.70 ThomasJE
 3.75 waffle=ijm
 4.03 Krag
 4.41 zaki
 4.56 Jaycee
 4.71 chrissyd
 4.86 FinnGamer
 5.13 yuxuibbs
 5.21 thatkid
 5.60 Alcuber
 5.70 AvGalen
 5.88 MeshuggahX
 6.14 bacyril
 6.30 Outsmash
 6.39 kalyk
 6.52 khoavo12
 6.65 Schmidt
 6.70 Mikel
 7.02 Mike Hughey
 7.03 blairubik
 7.10 rona3
 8.57 Gordon
 9.48 Trondhat
 11.16 MarcelP
 11.28 DuffyEdge
 13.87 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 *(46)

 9.75 antoineccantin
 10.06 yoinneroid
 10.35 LouisCormier
 10.60 CuberMan
 11.47 Evan Liu
 11.72 riley
 12.33 Andrejon
 12.60 uvafan
 12.70 chrissyd
 12.72 mycube
 12.89 rickcube
 14.03 yuxuibbs
 14.18 zaki
 15.20 Dene
 15.35 FinnGamer
 15.68 janelle
 15.70 MeshuggahX
 15.77 prasadmanjulago
 15.95 Iggy
 16.05 khoavo12
 16.90 brandbest1
 16.98 waffle=ijm
 17.12 eggseller
 17.16 arcio1
 17.30 Outsmash
 17.38 Jaycee
 17.44 Krag
 18.33 Mikel
 18.40 blairubik
 18.81 AvGalen
 19.31 thatkid
 19.39 Perff
 20.57 bacyril
 22.05 rona3
 22.36 brunopini
 22.57 Mike Hughey
 24.57 Schmidt
 24.86 DuffyEdge
 25.76 Alcuber
 25.88 Trondhat
 26.75 Sakoleg
 33.16 MarcelP
 34.68 skippykev
 37.72 MatsBergsten
 38.02 Gordon
 40.48 bh13
*4x4x4*(30)

 35.36 yoinneroid
 42.41 LouisCormier
 45.13 Evan Liu
 51.09 antoineccantin
 51.35 zaki
 51.53 mycube
 54.29 Lapinsavant
 54.65 CuberMan
 59.82 rickcube
 1:02.75 Dene
 1:03.39 FinnGamer
 1:06.34 MeshuggahX
 1:13.15 chrissyd
 1:14.70 thatkid
 1:15.93 AvGalen
 1:20.08 Jaycee
 1:21.47 khoavo12
 1:22.27 bacyril
 1:25.59 Krag
 1:26.52 yuxuibbs
 1:30.33 eggseller
 1:30.97 Mikel
 1:30.98 Mike Hughey
 1:32.72 rona3
 1:43.86 Sakoleg
 1:49.07 blairubik
 2:16.79 Schmidt
 2:27.98 DuffyEdge
 2:33.93 MatsBergsten
 3:26.17 bh13
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:14.61 yoinneroid
 1:16.41 LouisCormier
 1:25.98 zaki
 1:28.90 Evan Liu
 1:33.10 antoineccantin
 1:33.80 Lapinsavant
 1:38.04 mycube
 1:39.02 CuberMan
 1:40.86 Dene
 1:47.19 riley
 2:00.54 rickcube
 2:04.99 AvGalen
 2:07.41 Mike Hughey
 2:14.14 FinnGamer
 2:18.74 bacyril
 2:48.92 Mikel
 2:52.04 thatkid
 2:55.31 Jaycee
 3:09.97 Sakoleg
 4:48.21 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:48.81 LouisCormier
 3:11.41 mycube
 3:11.66 zaki
 3:15.56 Dene
 3:47.64 bacyril
 3:50.13 AvGalen
 3:53.46 Lapinsavant
 4:01.14 rickcube
 4:07.05 antoineccantin
 4:43.87 FinnGamer
 8:16.47 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:38.60 LouisCormier
 4:40.20 mycube
 5:01.60 Dene
 5:24.65 cubeflip
 5:31.18 bacyril
 5:53.13 AvGalen
 6:11.95 rickcube
 6:36.86 FinnGamer
 7:31.95 Mike Hughey
 8:40.75 Mikel
12:00.33 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 14.19 antoineccantin
 17.26 yoinneroid
 18.64 CuberMan
 19.18 LouisCormier
 19.85 Evan Liu
 24.94 mycube
 25.25 rickcube
 27.94 Outsmash
 28.27 riley
 28.74 MeshuggahX
 30.98 yuxuibbs
 31.49 zaki
 33.31 AvGalen
 33.47 Dene
 36.17 arcio1
 38.96 thatkid
 39.35 Jaycee
 39.73 Alcuber
 39.82 FinnGamer
 40.24 Mike Hughey
 41.46 eggseller
 43.44 Mikel
 43.74 rona3
 49.55 Sakoleg
 56.91 DuffyEdge
 57.01 Krag
 1:09.97 blairubik
 1:18.76 bacyril
 2:08.03 bh13
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 55.53 antoineccantin
 1:00.69 yoinneroid
 2:11.59 zaki
 2:51.02 Mikel
 3:16.02 riley
 7:52.33 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 11.91 Evan Liu
 15.48 CuberMan
 16.72 riley
 26.48 Mike Hughey
 27.61 antoineccantin
 29.44 Jaycee
 37.59 thatkid
 37.86 Mikel
 39.11 MatsBergsten
 49.82 Sakoleg
 1:01.07 blairubik
 1:03.34 AvGalen
 1:12.94 DuffyEdge
 1:14.21 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 50.53 riley
 1:09.33 mande
 1:16.17 CuberMan
 1:25.43 Mikel
 1:27.54 eggseller
 1:28.85 Mike Hughey
 1:31.03 blairubik
 1:41.00 mycube
 1:49.13 thatkid
 1:56.17 MatsBergsten
 2:10.50 Sakoleg
 2:17.02 Jaycee
 2:24.56 antoineccantin
 3:14.94 rickcube
 3:29.27 Krag
 3:54.52 bacyril
 DNF DuffyEdge
 DNF AvGalen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:41.54 Mike Hughey
 7:13.73 MatsBergsten
10:54.65 Mikel
14:00.00 eggseller
 DNF Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:43.62 Mike Hughey
14:57.97 MatsBergsten
28:30.25 mande
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/10 (48:35)  mande
8/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 3:25)  riley
3/4 (17:11)  blairubik
0/0 ( 9:41)  Mikel
1/2 (10:24)  Jaycee
1/2 (14:15)  bacyril
0/2 (34:19)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:01.15 Jaycee
 1:26.22 bacyril
 3:17.43 DuffyEdge
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF Mikel
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 46.54 yoinneroid
 1:00.13 LouisCormier
 1:02.98 antoineccantin
 1:04.65 Evan Liu
 1:12.56 zaki
 1:14.61 riley
 1:14.75 mycube
 1:18.55 FinnGamer
 1:32.27 Mikel
 1:40.16 Jaycee
 1:40.61 MeshuggahX
 1:45.15 AvGalen
 1:45.50 bacyril
 1:48.19 thatkid
 1:56.97 Krag
 1:59.87 khoavo12
 2:02.25 yuxuibbs
 2:31.67 Sakoleg
 2:32.13 blairubik
 3:21.85 DuffyEdge
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:16.77 yoinneroid
 2:19.76 LouisCormier
 2:42.54 antoineccantin
 2:43.47 zaki
 2:45.16 Evan Liu
 2:53.80 Lapinsavant
 3:01.05 mycube
 3:13.11 riley
 3:23.05 FinnGamer
 4:05.06 MeshuggahX
 4:05.36 AvGalen
 4:15.05 bacyril
 4:25.96 Jaycee
 4:37.50 Mikel
 5:21.81 Sakoleg
 6:08.16 blairubik
 8:01.10 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(4)

 1.23 antoineccantin
 1.48 yuxuibbs
 1.99 Mikel
 2.03 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.67 antoineccantin
 4.29 Mikel
 4.38 Mike Hughey
 4.79 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(2)

 14.03 antoineccantin
 23.28 Schmidt
*Clock*(9)

 7.08 Evan Liu
 7.84 Iggy
 10.64 yoinneroid
 10.77 antoineccantin
 11.70 LouisCormier
 12.82 zaki
 13.66 rickcube
 15.71 Mikel
 40.75 yuxuibbs
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.52 rickcube
 4.60 yoinneroid
 4.92 Evan Liu
 4.94 antoineccantin
 5.14 LouisCormier
 5.48 Andrejon
 5.59 Iggy
 6.38 Alcuber
 6.48 CuberMan
 7.38 zaki
 8.69 riley
 10.36 bacyril
 11.53 Dene
 12.01 Jaycee
 12.15 Krag
 12.46 Mikel
 13.70 yuxuibbs
 13.98 Schmidt
 14.00 Trondhat
 21.18 DuffyEdge
 31.00 Gordon
*Megaminx*(13)

 56.15 7942139101129
 57.87 LouisCormier
 1:17.23 antoineccantin
 1:31.09 arcio1
 1:33.80 yoinneroid
 1:40.34 riley
 2:00.35 bacyril
 2:02.62 rickcube
 2:06.04 Dene
 2:07.67 brandbest1
 2:33.75 zaki
 3:15.85 Jaycee
 5:24.66 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(15)

 16.52 brandbest1
 24.20 yoinneroid
 25.14 Evan Liu
 26.40 Outsmash
 27.04 Dene
 30.48 rickcube
 32.33 kalyk
 33.08 bacyril
 34.81 Mike Hughey
 42.13 Jaycee
 42.58 LouisCormier
 1:02.90 Mikel
 1:21.19 Schmidt
 1:49.44 Alcuber
 2:46.16 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 okayama
31 mycube
32 guusrs
33 Mike Hughey
35 riley
37 Jaycee
45 blairubik
56 DuffyEdge
56 Mikel

*Contest results*

309 antoineccantin
297 LouisCormier
287 yoinneroid
268 Evan Liu
244 riley
244 mycube
227 rickcube
224 zaki
214 CuberMan
199 Jaycee
198 Mikel
175 bacyril
165 Dene
164 Mike Hughey
158 AvGalen
156 FinnGamer
124 thatkid
120 MeshuggahX
119 yuxuibbs
115 MatsBergsten
114 DuffyEdge
108 blairubik
99 Krag
93 Andrejon
89 Iggy
86 chrissyd
82 Outsmash
82 eggseller
76 Lapinsavant
73 Sakoleg
68 khoavo12
68 Alcuber
64 mande
59 arcio1
56 brandbest1
55 waffle=ijm
52 Schmidt
46 rona3
42 uvafan
34 janelle
32 prasadmanjulago
28 ThomasJE
27 kalyk
21 Trondhat
19 okayama
18 Perff
17 7942139101129
17 guusrs
16 cmhardw
15 cubeflip
15 Gordon
15 brunopini
14 bh13
13 MarcelP
7 skippykev


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 22, 2013)

My 2 -3 - 4 relay results weren't there for the last 2 weeks. Please don't forget to include in next week comp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha, you forgot to include my results again this week


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 22, 2013)

I posted my results here in the topic, but they are not in the Results. Is there something I forgot?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 23, 2013)

khoavo12 said:


> My 2 -3 - 4 relay results weren't there for the last 2 weeks. Please don't forget to include in next week comp





MarcelP said:


> I posted my results here in the topic, but they are not in the Results. Is there something I forgot?



The results are calculated by an old program, I mainly do "cut and paste" and correct any errors I happen to notice.
For those of your results that are missing the program fails to identify the correct event because of some extra blanks
in the event name.

So if you write *2x2* instead of 2 x 2 and *3x3* instead of 3 x 3 and *2-4 relay* instead of 2 - 4 relay it will work.

I have added your missing results now. And poor DuffyEdge's too


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I did get a result for Feet didn't I? It doesn't matter too much because my position wouldn't change


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2013)

Yay, I think it's my first time winning


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 25, 2013)

How is that "match the scrambles" done?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> How is that "match the scrambles" done?


Start with two solved cubes. Apply the scramble to one of them. After 15 seconds inspection, start the timer, then apply moves to the solved cube to put it in the same configuration as the scrambled cube. Stop the timer and check that the two cubes are in an identical position - if so, it's a successful solve.


----------

